# Standard temperament test



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

After reading the KPoos's thread I realize how important is to do the temperament test. Being new to poodles world and going to see my future miniature poodle puppy soon I'm asking for help. 
First of all I wanted to say I was really sorry thru reading the story, I hope it will have a happy ending. 
Can somebody help me with how the temperament test is done and what else to look for when you go to see a puppy. Suddenly I'm kind of scared.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the one we used.
http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm

They all work the same way. But for them to work you have to remove the puppy from it's comfortable surroundings and have an unknown person do it.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Temperament testing should be done by an independent third party. The whole litter should be done on the same day in a place they have never been before.

I had my 1st litter professionally temperament tested. I did not follow up with my 2nd and 3rd litter because I felt that it did not tell me anything I did not already know.

Example...

The puppy I identified as being our brave little hero tested with 3s and some 2s. Our shy, soft little guy tested with mostly 5s. 


There are a couple of things that you can do yourself. I like to see a Standard Poodle retrieve to hand at 8 weeks. I like to do a noise sensitivity test by dropping a pan lid on a hard surface near the puppy (I expect it to startle but recover and investigate). I like to cradle a puppy on his back in my arms (I expect it to struggle but settle quickly and look me in the face).


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you mean to tell me that there are soft shy puppies that occur naturally and are not man or woman made? *gasp* Oh my I would have never thought it could happen.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

In one litter there is always an array of temperaments !!! Even with the best choice of Sire and a Dam , it can happen that one or two of the pups would end up on either "scale" of dominance. Just, with careful choice of breeding stock , those "extremes" would (should) NOT be so "extreme" !!!! That is why temperament of parents is so extremely important an any breeding program of any breed of a dog.

There are some standard temperament tests that can be performed and one can find them by Googling very easily. Also, many fantastic books out there of how to choose right puppy for you !

One should preferably meet both parents and also spend time (2 hours) observing puppies in the litter. Try to make 2 visits, since if you come at time when they are sleepy or tiered , you might get completely wrong impression of who is who LOL in the pack ranking !!!!

Your breeder should also be very knowledgeable and tell you about traits of any particular puppy - experienced breeder knows it all and should be honest. If he/she tells you that alllll are sweet and special - than she is not telling it all !!!! Than you have to do your best to asses situation.

Look at puppies of how they play and how they interact with Mom too. Any puppy that is the most active, initiates play, ends up on top of other pups after a wrestling and barks and is very perky is probably the leader and thus 
a dominant puppy. Any puppy that follows around 3 of the siblings last in the 
row, is always on the back during the play and licks everybody is probably on the shy side. Puppy that is first in line for food for Mom's tit or the bowl and pushes successfully others is dominant (often it is a GIRL lol). Puppy that observes calmly the situation could be just that -VERY calm and balanced puppy, not shy. Try to gently put puppy on his back in your arms - if he wiggles and than stops - he will be easily handled. Try to pick it up from a floor few inches without changing the position - if pup struggles fieresly - it is shows dominat traits . If it frets and whines and is startled - it is probably shy. Throw a toy and see if pup will bring it up to you - that pup is very human-oriented and very balanced. If there is a bunch of pups and breeder does not let you to play "one by one" , than see which pup is going to be first to get the toy - that is dominant pup !! He will try to carry it away and keep it for himself. Look at other pups. They will follow him - one will stay behind and not even try - that is very submissive pup. 

If you are looking for a pet - the best puppy is one "in the middle" in all of that action. Not the "first" to do anything or "the last". Well balanced puppy will be interested in you, liked to be petted , give occasional rare lick. He/she will not turn the belly up immediately or urinate or excessively lick you or anybody in the pack. 

Many breeders do not like "sound sensitivity test" - so bring one extra squeaky toy and make a short sound and see how they react. If any starts barking - hmm.. probably either dominant or scared to death LOL. If ears rise up and interest is shown but with caution - probably medium dog : ) !

All in all , I wish you the best of luck and I hope I was of any help LOL.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh good grief I wish I would have known this before. It's a tremendous amount of help and I want to print it out and have it at all times.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you so much . The breeder is more then 3 hours away, but I'm planing on to go to see the puppies twice. The breeder promised to help with picking the puppy, but I wanted to know myself what to look for.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You are very welcome 

Don't forget to look into health also. Puppy should have clear eyes, no discharge or tearing. Little bottoms should be clean - no fecal matter clinging on the hair - could mean loose stools and unless pups are in active "worming" treatment that day - feces should not be runny. Pups should not smell - especially poodle pups LOL - they smell of "fresh air" - no doggy odor. They should look well fed and happy and full of energy. I would also not choose the smallest pup . 

I wish you the best of luck and don't forget that sometimes puppy will "choose you" LOL. 

Also, you might bring a friend or wife or somebody to keep company to you and a breeder so you can relax and interact and not feel shy yourself . Be nice to your breeder - she/he is giving you her time and good will and probably loves her pups to death. Maybe bring some roses or some doggy-treats - I know I would do that : )


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for the great tips  Yes, I'm going with my husband, I don't like to drive long distances, he likes it, so I will have a shofer/company :clap:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Evik said:


> Thank you so much . The breeder is more then 3 hours away, but I'm planing on to go to see the puppies twice. The breeder promised to help with picking the puppy, but I wanted to know myself what to look for.


If it turns out this is the breeder for you, when would the pup come home?! So exciting!


----------

